# Canning beef sucess!



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Woo hoo! I am proud to report that my ground beef canning adventure was a sucess. We Had bought up some burger on sale, but it was 85/15. I cooked it down, scooped it out of the grease with a slotted spoon, rinsed it, put it in a kettle, and brought it to a boil in beef broth. Then I filled 12 half pint jars, and three pint jars. (Half pints are perfect for us, we don't use a lot of meat in our cooking.) Processed for 75 minutes at 15 pounds of pressure. Only one jar failed to seal, I'm sure it was a grease issue. It tasted great in taco filling the next day.  

This was my first time canning meat so I was really nervous. I am glad it worked, we are out of freezer space so now I know what to do when our meat comes in a week or so.


----------



## Jo in PA (May 10, 2002)

I love canning meat and eating it. I can chicken breasts, beef roasts, pork roasts and ham. It's great to have on hand for quick meals.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

Way to go.......not a better feeling than canning your own food..having the convience of just pulling a jar off the shelf for a quick meal.


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Way to go!


----------



## Jeepgirl86 (May 18, 2012)

I've only canned chicken and venison chunks. I've been wanting to try to can burger, but it's been so darn expensive here. I absolutely refuse to pay $2.00 a pound or more for meat that is basically just trimmings! Ugh. I guess I can always just grind more venison and try that. Hmmm.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow..you really did accomplish a wonderful thing! I've canned beef stew meat and chicken, but I really want to try canning hamburger when we butcher this fall. My hubby REALLY wants canned hamburger..so I'm so glad to read about someone doing it and it working out.

Congrats!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Ok, a general question. Does it really matter if you strain off the extra fat before pressure canning it? I'm wondering because my grandma used to leave the fat in there because it would float to the top and make an air tight seal. I know the jar is air tight anyway, but wouldn't the fat kind of help it? Just thinking out loud here......

I need to try canning some ground beef. I use it more than any other meat it seems like lately.....


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

lathermaker, I read Jackie Clay's article on canning meat before I started, and she said that the leaner the better for meat canning, because the grease can get in between the rim of the jar and the seal during processing, and cause the jar not to seal up. 

Thanks all for your kind words!


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

I love canned ground beef for chili, especially if you already have canned chili beans & canned tomato juice!


----------

